# Removing retaining wall?



## rotarex (Mar 31, 2008)

I never installed one. So I don't know what's involved. But can interlocking retaining wall be taken down easily considering it wasn't cemented or glued down 
The wall is like a T&G system 
A wanna be contractor that flips homes. Excavated his property at the bottom of a hill on a sand base property and the folks at the top had all their fence & trees come down. So he ended up putting up a retaining wall and it went into the neighbours property by 1.5 ' and its a long 150' I guess of 6' high wall. 
Not to sure if all has to be removed in order to re aligned as only 20' of it is on the property I'm dealing with


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

If it was installed without glue it should be easy to take it down. We always glue the block in place as we build, the glue can be a real pain. 
If we decide to remove a block that has been glued for an hour or so, it takes a hammer and chisel to get it loose.


----------



## Creter (Oct 13, 2009)

The good news is if the pretty side of the block is facing your property and is 'retaining' the ground of your neighbor...your digging is minimum.

You'll just need more clean rock to backfill.

I would highly suggest that you find the iron pins for the property or have it surveyed in order to make this a one shot deal.

In truth, how do you know for a fact exactly 20 feet of 150 feet is the only section on his property.

It sucks moving a wall once...Twice is a whole other ball game


----------



## rotarex (Mar 31, 2008)

Creter said:


> The good news is if the pretty side of the block is facing your property and is 'retaining' the ground of your neighbor...your digging is minimum.
> 
> You'll just need more clean rock to backfill.
> 
> ...


It's the back right corner where there is a new fence, behind the fence is the wall. 

I have to find a landscape company to look at it to see how they wanna tackle it.


----------



## concretemasonry (Dec 1, 2006)

If the segmental retaining wall (SRW) was built with mortar or glue is was not built properly and might have even built with concrete footing, all of which are contrary to the domestic and international installation requirements.

Those type of units are designed to be able to move slightly with Mother Nature and I have about 25 or more different straight, curved or angled walls built within 5 miles of me that vary in height from 0' to 25' high with no concrete footings. Some have solid cap units for finishing that are held in place with thick dabs of silicone adhesive and still allow small movement.

If you are lucky, it was built correctly and you will not unfortunately have a concrete footing with all the unnecessary rebar to remove.


----------



## rotarex (Mar 31, 2008)

Anyone has a 3d drawing or a link how these are suppose to be done properly ?


----------



## Chris Johnson (Apr 19, 2007)

6' high retaining wall needs an engineer, someones going to pay, just not you. Personally I would start with 'you need an engineer'.


----------



## rotarex (Mar 31, 2008)

Chris Johnson said:


> 6' high retaining wall needs an engineer, someones going to pay, just not you. Personally I would start with 'you need an engineer'.


There is an engineer report but I'm trying to avoid this whole wall thing as its not in my category of work. But the client wants 1 company to take it all and I'm through a reference and out 4 quotes she choose me because I know what I'm getting into for the other projects on the property. 

Soo ohh well gotta survey. Waiting on one to be made up by a company as the property don't have one. 
Then I can figure out what's going on


----------



## Creter (Oct 13, 2009)

rotarex said:


> I'm through a reference and out 4 quotes she choose me because I know what I'm getting into for the other projects on the property.


Three other quotes besides yours? She chose you? 

I'm not sure how you arrived at a quote to begin with.

How did you arrive at a number for this with all the what ifs and unknowns you apparently have with this SOW?


----------



## rotarex (Mar 31, 2008)

Creter said:


> Three other quotes besides yours? She chose you?
> 
> I'm not sure how you arrived at a quote to begin with.
> 
> How did you arrive at a number for this with all the what ifs and unknowns you apparently have with this SOW?


There is an addition to do with a custom deck attached, shed in the back and remove the fence and re install 

Only the wall is not quoted yet but everything els is GtG


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

rotarex said:


> Anyone has a 3d drawing or a link how these are suppose to be done properly ?


http://www.ncma.org/resources/productuse/products/segmental/Pages/default.aspx

Here is a start. Might be most of what you need, short of an engineer stamp.


----------

